# 35 and Pregnant with #1



## Ask4joy

Hello! Any other first time moms-to-be in their mid 30s+? After almost 2 years TTC and IVF/PGS/FET I am very newly pregnant! 4w2d. 2nd beta is tomorrow. We transferred a PGS normal girl. Excited and nervous! Hoping to find some bump buddies!


----------



## Bonnie11

Ahh congrats! I remember you from the ttc clomid thread, so so happy for you &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Bonnie! Congrats to you as well! February is not too far away! How are you feeling?


----------



## Bonnie11

Yup and likely only going to 38 weeks so 6 weeks to go... creeping up fast eek! How are you feeling? When is your scan? For future reference the First tri forum is the best place if you have any questions etc as you go forward as I don't think these get checked much! Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, Ask4joy! I'm 36 and also just found out we're expecting our first. We're also in the very early stages, also with IVF (ours was with a double donor program). Had the first beta on Tuesday and the second on Thursday and so far everything is good to go! We're 4w2d today, so not too far behind you. This was our 3rd and final transfer and we've been trying for 3.5 years all together. It's pretty surreal!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Turtle! You must be so happy! I broke into tears today looking at baby clothes (happy tears). How are you feeling? When is your first ultrasound? Mine is Jan. 2nd.


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you, Ask! Congrats to you too, btw! :D I broke down in tears when the nurse first called with the beta results. I tried really hard to hold it together, but I just couldn't. It's such a long, hard journey and to finally be here is...a little overwhelming! Wonderful, but overwhelming! Have you been feeling any symptoms yet? I get a little queasy here and there but feeling fine for the most part. I know it's still pretty early for symptoms though. You're 6 weeks today then, right? I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow, so very close behind you! I actually just scheduled the first ultrasound a little bit ago, it's scheduled for 1/10. I'm so excited for you, and excited to find someone going through virtually the same at at virtually the same time! Congrats again, and keep me posted on how it goes at the ultrasound next week!!! :D


----------

